# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  -Κατασκευή  δικτυακού  καλωδίου.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Σε  διάφορες  συνδέσεις  απο  modem  σε  υπολογιστή  όταν  κατασκευάζω  καλώδια  τα  κάνω '' ευθεία''  δηλαδή  με  οποιαδήποτε  σειρά  χρωμάτων  αλλά  να  είναι  ακριβώς  ίδια  η  σειρά  και  στις  δύο  άκρες  του  βύσματος  και  ο  η/υ  δουλεύει  κανονικά,  προχθές  σε  μια  συζήτηση  κάποιος  είπε  ότι  αν  έχω  αυτή  τη  σειρά  χρωμάτων  https://www.supereverything.gr/2012/04/utpcat5.html   δηλαδή Τ-568Β  θα  έχω  καλλίτερη  απόδοση  κατα  πόσο  ισχύει  κάτι  τέτοιο?

----------


## picdev

τα καλώδια ειναι σε ζευγάρια "στρημένα" και έχουν ενα πλαστικό διαχωριστικό μαζί με θωράκιση ανά ζεύγος, δεν ειναι τυχαίο, στις υψηλές συχνότητες παίζει ρόλο. 
τα ζευγάρια transmit και recieve πρέπει να ειναι μαζι γιατί είναι διαφορικά σήματα + -.
Γενικά μπορεί να δουλεύει οπως και να τα κάνεις αλλά θα έχεις packet loss retranmist και θα επηρεάζεται περισσότερο απο το θόρυβο

----------


## nestoras

Καλά θα κάνεις να ακολουθείς το πρότυπο 568Β.
Είναι περίπου σαν να χρησιμοποιείς κιτρινοπράσινο καλώδιο για τη φάση (θα δουλέψει αλλά μπορεί να σκοτώσεις κανέναν) αλλά με μικρότερο κίνδυνο.

Ισχύουν τα παραπάνω που σου έγραψε ο Άκης.

Τα pins που χρησιμοποιούνται στο 100άρι δίκτυο είναι τα 1-2 και 3-6 και θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ανήκουν στο ίδιο χρώμα ανά ζεύγη.

Σε μικρές αποστάσεις θα δουλέψουν όπως και να τα βάλεις (αρκεί να τα βάλεις ίδια και στα δυο βύσματα).

----------

Gaou (18-02-18), 

mikemtb (18-02-18)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-  Ευχαριστώ για τις  απαντήσεις  αρίθμηση  να  υποθέσω  είναι  απο  τη  πλευρά  των  επαφών  των  βυσμάτων.

----------


## stam1982

Ναι απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια Θυμιο.Εχει επικρατησει αυτο που αναφερει ο Παναγιωτης πιο πανω.

----------


## katmadas

με εχει τυχει να διορθωσω τετοια βλαβη σε εργοστασιο σε καλωδιο 150 μετρων.
ο τεχνικος που τα ειχε στησει τα εβαλε σε τυχαια σειρα ιδια ομως σε καθε βυσμα τα πινς.

----------


## nestoras

> με εχει τυχει να διορθωσω τετοια βλαβη σε εργοστασιο σε καλωδιο 150 μετρων.
> ο τεχνικος που τα ειχε στησει τα εβαλε σε τυχαια σειρα ιδια ομως σε καθε βυσμα τα πινς.



150m? Σίγουρα ήταν ethernet?

----------


## katmadas

Ναι ethernet ηταν σιγουρα.
Τωρα για τα μετρα ετσι το υπολογισανε δεν το εριξα εγω...

Δεν υπαρχει προβλημμα παντως αν το δικτυο δεν ειναι gigabit.

----------


## djsadim

> 150m? Σίγουρα ήταν ethernet?



σε εμένα υπόγειο καλώδιο μέχρι 110-150 δούλεψε σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση χρειάστηκε να βάλω ενδιάμεσα switch.

----------


## picdev

Και ένα καλώδιο να είναι ανάποδα στα + - πάλι θα δουλέψει αλλά με προβλήματα 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Στο ethernet είναι διαφορικά τα σήματα, οπότε πρέπει το κάθε σήμα να είναι σε ζεύγος συνεστραμμένων αγωγών. Η αντιστοίχηση των pins σε ζεύγη είναι η ακόλουθη:



Ακόμα και κανέναν χρωματικό κώδικα να μην ακολουθήσεις, αρκεί να φροντίσεις να βάσεις τα pins του κάθε ζευγαριού σε ένα συνεστραμμένο ζευγάρι αγωγών του καλωδίου. Βέβαια το καλύτερο είναι να είσαι πάντα πιστός στο πρότυπο και να τηρείς και τους χρωματικούς κώδικες.


Το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο μήκος Ethernet σε Cat 6 καλώδιο είναι τα 100m. Από εκεί και πάνω μπορεί να δουλέψει αλλά ίσως να έχει προβλήματα και δεν συνίσταται. Επίσης δεν πρόκειται να περάσει καμιά πιστοποίηση μια τέτοια καλωδίωση.
Προσωπικά, όσες φορές μου ζητήθηκε, αρνούμαι να δώσω δίκτυο πάνω από αυτό το μήκος.

----------

Gaou (23-11-18)

----------


## antonis_p

Επειδή η απόσταση μεταξύ router και PC είναι κάπως μεγάλη και αυτά βρίσκονται σε άλλο όροφο
τοποθέτησα ένα καλώδιο που καταλήγει σε πρίζες.
Τα καλώδια του utp τοποθετούνται με τα ίδια χρώματα στις δύο πρίζες;
Στα θηλυκά φισάκια τα καλώδια πρέπει να γυμνωθούν; Πρόκειται για κάτι κουμπωτά φισάκια.

----------


## mikemtb

Ναι με τα ίδια χρώματα. Συνήθως ακολουθούμε το χρωματικό πρότυπο "Β"
Και οχι δεν θέλουν απογυμνωση.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

antonis_p (24-11-18)

----------

